# Cause of Death



## Dartania (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All:

One of my adult female H.Grandis past away this morning, she had just mated and her abdomen was very heavy with eggs then it just kept getting bigger and bigger and turned dark grey and she was smelling like rotten flesh and the next day I found her dead at the bottom of the tank. Any ideas what happend?

Thanks

Dartania


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 19, 2006)

how long had she been adult for? what kind of container was it, what did it have in it? i have never experienced it or heard of anyone experiencing it but i do remember reading that it is a possibility females may become "egg bound" and die, if they are unable to lay eggs for an extended period of time. im not saying this happens or has happened, its just something i read and it sounds possible in this case. if she had been an adult for a very long time without laying this may be possible, or maybe she hadnt laid because she couldnt find a suitable place to lay (though ive heard of ootheca being laid of containers roofs, container plastic sides too, so they cant be all that picky). just some ideas, i dont really know what it could be though. maybe someone who is more familiar with egg bound females can help.


----------



## Dartania (Jun 19, 2006)

well, the 10 gallon tank had dry moss at the bottom, fake branches and leaveswe sprayed regularly, but not too much. We did everything we thought was right...


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2006)

I personally keep the moss moist so it is always humid. I have seen what you describe but have no idea what causes it. Often mantids die for reasons we don't understand. Might not be anything you did wrong.


----------



## viciousmantis (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I dunno if this will be any help, but a few of my H.Grandis have laid eggs in REALLY weird spots. Maybe it was just really picky. :?


----------

